# Cost of changing an expansion vessel .



## stella (19 Jan 2010)

Dear Forum,

I got today a quotation of 300€ for changing the expansion vessel from the boiler. Is this a good price?

Thanks for your help
Stella


----------



## DGOBS (19 Jan 2010)

All depends on the boiler, some I have done the expansion vessel
(original part) cost over €100, the the boiler must be completely removed
from the wall to replace (I always allow 3 hours)

Maybe €250 or so.

But if the vessel is leaking and the option of capping it off and installing
a 'standard' expansion vessel in either your attic or hotpress is available
it may work out a good bit cheaper.


----------



## Seagull (20 Jan 2010)

The seal on our expansion vessel went recently. It would have cost about €400 for a replacement part for that boiler. The guy put a standard vessel costing about €80 up in the hot press. Took him about an hour all told.


----------

